# Drop Trap Height?



## Mike70 (Jan 25, 2017)

What would be the minimum height I could put a drop trap above the loft floor? I am trying to plan the height of the aviaries and because my loft is being built on a hillside, I have to coordinate the height of the three aviaries with my height. In high school I was 5.8 1/2 and 55+ years later, I'm 5.4!!! Thanks.
Mike70


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

You want the trap to have a landing board so they can fly in quick if need be. I made the landing board across the whole length of the loft and it serves as a roof for the aviairies below Which are outside of the loft . That makes the trap doors about 5 foot from the loft floor from inside.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't think it really matters. I've got one where they drop into the aviary and then walk through a portal to clock.....they only drop about 26 inches. In my YB loft, they drop about four feet to the floor. The only thing to consider is if it's a small distance they land on their feet, if it's a longer drop they open their wings and float to the floor......anywhere in between, they land like a rock.


----------



## Mike70 (Jan 25, 2017)

raftree3 said:


> I don't think it really matters. I've got one where they drop into the aviary and then walk through a portal to clock.....they only drop about 26 inches. In my YB loft, they drop about four feet to the floor. The only thing to consider is if it's a small distance they land on their feet, if it's a longer drop they open their wings and float to the floor......anywhere in between, they land like a rock.


I guess I should have asked, How far above the loft floor does a properly constructed drop trap have to be so the birds can't hop up and get out? I do know that if the trap is properly constructed they cannot fly up and out.
Thanks.


----------

